# PFS, new record for band life



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I just made my first PFS tonight, using dgui's design.

I wasn't sure how to attach bands, but I'm using chained bands, 3x3 with 64's, so I just ran them over the top and tied a thin rubber band around them.

First time ever with a PFS, I was a bit nervous. So I put safety goggles over glasses, and rolled up some aluminum foil ammo. Shot four times, started to get confident, so I tried a marble, and nailed a soda can first try. Wow, this little tiny thing shoots.

Checked the bands, and one was already worn through at the fork attachment. Yes, I'm shooting over the top, but i smoothed that fork with 4 grades of sandpaper.

For comparison, I have a boardcut with chained band 32s that is a bit over 600 shots, and a natural with 64s that broke a band just under 100.

Okay, so the 64s don't last as long, but...........5 shots?

I'm using tabs on my other slingshots, leather or paracord, but it just seemed silly to use a tab on a PFS. Kind of defeats the purpose of small and handy.

Suggestions? Do chained bands just not work on PFS/s?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It's right here: 




I would stay away from chained bands.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You really need to get you some flatbands from Tex. Or some 1842 Chinese Black Tube from TrulyTexas.com. I have a video just the other day that shows how to put tubes on the pfs and they last a very long time.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> It's right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might be right about the chained bands.

This video uses a thicker rubber than I've been using, I'll try it, but I can't see how he secures it at the end after the six wraps. I've been wrapping then using a needlenose pliers to pull it through.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe try rounding the top of the forks. I recently made up a couple of PFS from bamboo. I rounded the fork tips by laying sandpaper on a table and rotating the frame as I sanded. I haven't tried them yet so I can't comment on band life.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Think of an extra slingshot pocket ... you know, a chunk of leather a few inches long with a hole in each end. Now, cut it in the middle so that you have two pieces, each with a hole in one end. Attach the leather tabs to the chains ... So you will have tab-chain-pocket-chain-tab. Attach leather tabs to the forks, so that the the tabs come up and over the forks. Use rubber bands to tie the tabs in place, just like Dgui is tying his flat bands. That way the leather is taking all the beating of the fork, which should save your chains.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

TimR said:


> ...
> 
> For comparison, I have a boardcut with chained band 32s that is a bit over 600 shots, and a natural with 64s that broke a band just under 100.
> 
> ...


How did you manage to get 600 off the #32 bands? #64s last much longer than a few dozen of shots minimum, pick the bands carefully before chaining.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still need to shoot a pickle fork!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

After I make a PFS it gets very little sanding. But the edge of the forks get very little attention only squared up with 150 grit sand paper by pushing and pulling the pfs while straight up on its tips and then pulling it to me as it is beveled and slowly raising and changing the angle to cover the whole tip so the entire tip gest a light even curved sanding. The bands that is the bands I use never have broken there it is always at the pouch tie and I have had a set of latex from Tex that is used for BBs go well over 1200 shots but this one was cut to 1/4 inch wide. 

That Bamboo slingshot is Beautiful.


----------

